# 1st Spanish on a Fly !



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Fished with Capt. Wes Rozier yesterday and got my first spanish mackerel on a 
fly rod along with some nice trout. Catching the Spanish was awesome with the bigger ones going well into the backing. I was using an 8 wt. rod with a 50 lb. Shock leader. A chartreuse size 4 Bubblehead popper and a clouser were both working while fishing grass flats in the Sound. A great trip !


----------



## gone_fishn1 (May 2, 2011)

Awesome lsucole! I've never had a chance to catch a Spanish on a fly rod but it sounds like quite a fight. Were you offshore?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

We were fishing grass flats in the sound in 4-5' of water. The biggest Spanish was about 5 lbs. on the bogagrip and it was a blast !


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spanish on the Flyrod*

Getting into the Spanish while fishing the grass on the Flats is an added bonus.

I usually catch an occasional one along with the Speckled Trout.

It won't be your last! C2


----------

